# Bloom Nail Polish by Orly Spring 2010



## Bec688 (Dec 28, 2009)

Bloom Nail Polish by Orly Spring 2010








Thorned Roses
Blushing Bud
Wild Wisteria
Ginger Lily
Wandering Vines
Pure Petunia






source


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 28, 2009)

Purple Petunia is so pretty. I'd be curious to see that and Wandering Vine swatches. Time to stalk Scrangie lol


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 28, 2009)

meh, from those pictures I'm not particularly drawn to this collection


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Purple Petunia is so pretty. I'd be curious to see that and Wandering Vine swatches. Time to stalk Scrangie lol Haha I already looked darl! As soon as she has swatches.. I'll post them!


----------

